# Oak Park SALE!! til Monday 10-9-06



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

SF1030 Spacer Fence Set
Includes 1/4", 3/8" & 1/2" fences
*Set of 3 only $49.95* 
Single Fences $19.95 Each

*Until Monday, October 9, 2006 Only!*

http://postsnet.com/r.html?c=796381...-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--&g=0&f=-1

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html

*They are having a terrific sale!*


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Although it's already over, thanks for shairing joe


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Darn, Mark.... I was hoping he had his months mixed up and meant to say November 9  

Oh well... I have been spending too much $ out in the shop lately and need to give my wallet a break.


----------

